# How many people use Purigen in their shrimp tanks?



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm debating whether or not to buy a 100mL bag to use on my 20G long tank. How many people use purigen and find it an important part of their tanks? It seems pretty popular


I know it doesn't take away ammonia, nitrites, or nitrates, but rather it helps remove organic matter that creates such products, right? Clarify please!:help:


----------



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

I use it on both of my tanks, one with shrimp (PFRs) and one without. No issues at all and I have crystal clear water. Helps remove tannins from driftwood (main reason I use it), but in general my water just looks clearer when used.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

I used it until the purigen turned brown and I'm too afraid to recharge it haha


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I use it and recharge it


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I use it in all my tanks whether with shrimp or without, it just makes the water look even more clear if you have proper mechanical filtration


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I've used it and it works. I want to build a Purigen reactor for my tiger tank and yellow neo tank since those two seem to be the ones that will require the best water quality. I think I could keep my other neos from my melting tank in a mud puddle and they'd be ok.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I use them in all my tanks. Once you notice how it makes your tank water crystal clear, it suddenly becomes a must


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I use to use a small pouch per tank, but ever since I started doing weekly WC, I stopped using it.


----------



## heavenlyevil (Apr 22, 2012)

Using it and recharged


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

I use it. It makes the water look great and appears to have dropped the tank's nitrates. Amazing product and having it makes me feel that little bit more protected.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ahhhh....but how many use it and dose ferts for your plants?


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I use it and dose ferts. I also recharge mine. Aka I'm not wearing a tinfoil hat.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## Shrimpaholic (Jul 7, 2012)

Never used it but I am considering it. My water is pretty clear but I wanna see if it really gets as clear as everyone says it does.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I use it in all my tanks. Gets the water crystal clear and helps control any ammonia spikes.


----------



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

jeremytr said:


> i use it and dose ferts. I also recharge mine. Aka i'm not wearing a tinfoil hat.
> 
> Sent from my htc evo 4g


+1 lol


----------



## Darth Toro (Mar 6, 2010)

I bought a 250ml bottle and I also have a 20g long that I intend on using it in. How did you know to use 100ml of it? For now I just put three teaspoons in a fine mesh bag and put it in my aqua clear 70 between the sponge and bio balls.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I use it with ferts, I won't recharge it tho.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I tried recharging mine and it stunk up my whole room. After some research I learned the resin can grab a hold of certain smells...and if you you are dechlorinating with Prime that means it can hold that God awful sulphur smell. Stunk up my whole bedroom and that was while it was drying it too. That made me SUPER nervous so I just tossed it. I'll spend the $8 for new and not bother with recharging. Blech.


----------

